# Which is the best tegu to get??? Red or Black & white?????



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hiya all I need help deciding what tegu to get as there are 2 people on here selling them. One is a red tegu, the other is an Argenenial Black and white. Both are stated that they are calm and relaxed. I just wanna know which to get??? Please advise me!!!


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Black and Whites as far as I'm aware are generally more docile and larger...


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

black and white in my opinion


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

But the bloke who is selling me the red tegu states that it is tame!!!! What do u guys think????:no1:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Tame with him - But who says the Tegus going to like you? They're not like beardies mate, they have to learn to trust people. A friend of mine bought a water monitor from someone who when they had it was tame as but when he got it home he had to do the long task of taming it down for HIM because of the new environment etc it was in.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Would u suggest that I purchase a baby black and white tegu then???? As i can get one delivered from the shop that he works in? The thing is I also phoned up the pet shop that he works in and the owner said that it was bought from him and it was tame for him too???? Either that or I can purchase a Black and white baby tegu from the shop in which he works in so what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

My b&w is awesome. I've had him roughly a month and now he's settled he's eating well, calming nicely - He still doesn't trust me 100% and I have limited handling time before he huffs at me but he's never once bitten me which is a bonus.

At the end of the day mate you have to look at which colour you prefer, whether the size difference is anything to you and then the general issue of can you give a tegu the amount of food (they eat a lot..) they also need variety, patience to settle them and tame them AND need quite big space.

I'd go for black and whites as I'm not a huge fan of the reds (only because of the colour)


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

see what i mean martin!!
you dint even know how to handle a bd propley, i had 2 teach you how to do that on webcam and now you are on about getting something that can be very nasty if handled or cared for wrongly.
you do the maths martin, but in my opion i would say leave both of the as you aint got a clue how to handle a bd and they are tame not like a tegu.

mark

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/304793-collection-bearded-dragons-bbys-also.html


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

The lad that im supposed to be buying the red tegu off said that the red tegu and the black & white ones both have the same temprament and its how they are brought up??? Is he correct??? Thats all I want to know:2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

read alot before you buy it martin you will end up hurt or worse if you just rush in to it


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

im trying to read up on it but there isnt a lot of information on the net Mark!!! I only want to know whether the black and white and red tegu's have the same temprament as each other????? Or is the black and white more docile?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

As far as tegus go B+Ws are generally the more docile of the two but Reds can get just as tame as B+Ws. 

As with all of the large lizards its just down to the individual in question. 

In your case if your new to lizards in general id recommend you read: 

tegutalk.com thoroughly and meet the animal in question 3/4 times before deciding you want one. 

a smll 3' could happily dislocate and cause some major damage to a finger if it decided to bite you :2thumb:

Hope this helps pal.

Edit: i should also add i put the smiley face because quite frankly i look forward to meeting large lizards specially ones with that sort of potential i cant help it im mad.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I would also recommend you read Jos Wider World | for a really good read!


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> The lad that im supposed to be buying the red tegu off said that the red tegu and the black & white ones both have the same temprament and its how they are brought up??? Is he correct??? Thats all I want to know:2thumb:


Tegu's are not like dogs its not how you bring them up and in general B&W's are more calm than reds. I have a B&W and its ok with me but I let a friend hold it and it start huffing and puffing and as soon as I took it off him it was relaxed on my arm.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Daniel1 said:


> Tegu's are not like dogs its not how you bring them up and in general B&W's are more calm than reds. I have a B&W and its ok with me but I let a friend hold it and it start huffing and puffing and as soon as I took it off him it was relaxed on my arm.


But unless you tame a tegu i.e handle it interact with it itll remain hissy flighty and defensive... 
and if you dump a puppy and leave it away from people itd hardly be called tame would it now.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I have to say I disagree Daniel, they *ARE* like dogs you treat 'em like you do dogs and you get somewhere with them.

Plus my dogs sound with me, if someone else tries to touch him however he'll yap his head off and if god forbid someone tried to pick him up he'd have them.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Siman said:


> I have to say I disagree Daniel, they *ARE* like dogs you treat 'em like you do dogs and you get somewhere with them.


Yup there just aint as much of a guarantee with them thats all.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yup there just aint as much of a guarantee with them thats all.


But if there was would they be as much fun? :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Siman said:


> But if there was would they be as much fun? :lol2:


Yeah thats true... your starting to sound like me now :lol2:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yeah thats true... your starting to sound like me now :lol2:


What can I say? Its all that learning from the best :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Siman said:


> What can I say? Its all that learning from the best :lol2:


:blush: well monitor & tegu keeping is just a tinsy winsy bit addictive.


----------

